# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  حكم تدريس الرجل البنات ( فتاوى الألباني و ابن باز و العثيمين )

## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

من فتاوى الإمام الألباني - رحمه الله - 

هل يشترط لإلقاء درس للنساء أن يكون حاجز بيننا وبينهن .؟  
http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=4418 
الموقع الرسمي لفضيلته : رقم الشريط : 494 / رقم الفتوى : 6 

أجزت تدريس الرجل العلوم الشرعية للنساء بشروط فما هو الدليل ؟ 
http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=1730 
الموقع الرسمي لفضيلته : رقم الشريط : 211 / رقم الفتوى : 2 


ما حكم تدريس رجل امرأة أجنبية بمحضر أمها.؟  
http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=4996 
الموقع الرسمي لفضيلته : رقم الشريط : 594 / رقم الفتوى : 10 

هل يجوز للمعلم تعليم البنات بغير ستار .؟ 
http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=6276 
الموقع الرسمي لفضيلته : رقم الشريط : 736 / رقم الفتوى : 7 

ما حكم تدريس البنات في هذا الزمن ؟  
http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=1811
الموقع الرسمي لفضيلته : رقم الشريط : 216 / رقم الفتوى : 10 
http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=1812
الموقع الرسمي لفضيلته : رقم الشريط : 217 / رقم الفتوى : 1 

هل يجوز للرجل الكفيف أن يدرس البنات في المدرسة ؟ 
http://www.alalbany.net/fatawa_view.php?id=836 
الموقع الرسمي لفضيلته : رقم الشريط : 093 / رقم الفتوى : 3

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

من فتاوى العلامة سماحة الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - 

هل يجوز للرجل أن يدرّس البنات الصغار دون السابعة؟

الجواب :

لا حرج في ذلك؛ لأنهن لسن من أهل العورة

لكن جعلهن عند النساء أولى وأحوط

لأنه قد يفضي إلى التساهل، قد يوجد فيهن من تجاوز السبع، أو وصل إلى التسع 

فالذي ينبغي سد هذا الباب، وأن لا يتولى تدريس البنات إلا النساء وإن كن صغارا

حتى لا يتوسل بذلك إلى تدنيس الكبيرات والفتنة

وهكذا الصغار من الرجال يتولى تدريسهم رجال،ولا يتساهل في ذلك مع النساء؛ لأنه إذا فتح الباب تساهل الناس في هذا الأمر

فالأولاد الصغار يدرسهم الرجال كالكبار، والبنات الصغيرات يدرسهن النساء كالكبيرات سداً للباب، وحسماً لأسباب الفتنة.

الموقع الرسمي لفضيلته : نور على الدرب :حكم تدريس المدرس للبنات الصغار دون السابعة
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/10571

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

كم تدريس مكفوف البصر من الرجال للبنات ؟

الجواب : 

" لا حرج في ذلك أن يدرس مكفوف البصر للنساء، أو من طريق الآلة التي تسمعهم، ولا يرى من وراءها من النساء...

المقدم : هل هذا الحكم لكل كفيف أم لنوع خاص من الأكفاء؟ 

الشيخ : لمن لديه علم، ولا يخشى منه الشر

أما من لا علم لديه، أو معروف بأسباب الفتنة والشر، أو يفتن به النساء، فلا ينبغي أن يكون معلماً لهن

ينبغي لولي الأمر أو لولي المرأة أن يراعي هذه الأمور، وأن لا يتولى ذلك إلا من لا تخشى منه فتنة

المقدم : إذاً رغم أن الحكم كما تفضلتم بالجواز لكن له شروط لابد من مراعاة ما قد يخشى منه

تتفضلون بإعادتها لأهمية الموضوع يا شيخ عبد العزيز؟

الشيخ : كون المكفوف يعلم المرأة هذا لا بأس به بشرط 

عدم الخلوة، وبشرط آخر وهو أن يكون ممن يعرف بالعلم والفضل، والسيرة الحميدة، وعدم تعاطيه أسباب الفتنة

أما إذا كان يخشى من شره لضعف إيمانه، أو لجهله، أو لأسباب أخرى، فنبغي أن لا يولى ذلك. 

الموقع الرسمي لفضيلته : نور على الدرب : حكم تدريس مكفوف البصر من الرجال للبنات
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/10664

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

من فتاوى العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - 
السؤال :

يقوم بتحفيظ القرآن ودروس دينية لبعض البنات وأعمارهن الثالثة عشر في منزله فهل في ذلك شيء 

يقول مع العلم بأنني بمثابة مدرس لهن حيث أقوم بتدريسهن في هذا نرجو إفادة؟ 

الجواب : 

الذي أرجو من هذا الشخص أن يلقي دروساً على زوجته أو على أخته أو من عنده في البيت من محارمه 

ثم تلقي هذه المرأة الدروس التي ألقاها عليها على هؤلاء النساء اللاتي يحرمن إلى بيته 

وأما أن يتولى هو تدريسهن وهم في هذه السن فإني أخشى عليه من الفتنة لأن الشيطان يجري من الإنسان مجرى الدم 

وبإمكانه إذا كان يخاف أن لا تقوم أخته أو زوجته أو من عنده في البيت من محارمه أن لا تقوم بالواجب

فبإمكانه أن يلقى الدرس عن طريق التسجيل ثم تباشر هذه المرأة من محارمه تقديمه لهؤلاء الطالبات 

ففي هذا حصول الفائدة والابتعاد عن المحظور والفتنة 

وإذا حصل منهن سؤال فليكن عندهن آلة تسجيل تسجل هذا السؤال من الطالبات 

ثم يجيب عنه الرجل في مكانٍ آخر ويعاد إليهم .

الموقع الرسمي لفضيلته : مكتبة الفتاوى : فتاوى نور على الدرب (نصية) : متفرقه 
http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_7891.shtml



حكم تدريس الرجل الأعمى للنساء ؟ 

http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/soun...le_15494.shtml

الموقع الرسمي لفضيلته : المكتبة الصوتية : الفتاوى و اللقاءات : سلسلة لقاء الباب المفتوح

----------


## أبو ناصر المدني

جزاك الله خيرًا ، وبارك فيك ، نقل طيب ، ..

لو كان العنوان : أحكام ... لكان أفضل ، لاختلاف الأحكام في الفتاوى المبثوثة ..

----------

